# Passwort abfrage



## kolonly (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi leute
folgendes  problem, könnt ihr mir vl. einen code geben, der eine pw abfrgae bewirkt

ich bräuchte folgendes....

Wenn ich auf  einen link drauf klicke sollte eine pw-abfrage kommen, und wenn das pw korrekt eingegeben wird, wird man weitergelleitet auf einen neue seite,

ich bräuchte halt den code dazu.....

LG 
kolonly


----------



## redlama (20. Oktober 2004)

Hast Du kein Tool (z. B. Confixx oder ähnliches) mit dem Du Verzeichnisse mit einem Passwortschutz versehen kannst?
Wäre doch am einfachsten, oder?
Ansonsten schaun mal hier nach.

redlama


----------

